

Show HN: myfaves.fm – A flat-ui music player built with Meteor - phillapier
http://myfaves.fm
I recently launched my side project I&#x27;ve been building with Meteor js over the past few months.<p>It uses the Soundcloud, Hypemachine, and exfm public APIs to pull in your &#x27;favorite&#x27; tracks from each of your usernames provided. It&#x27;s gives you a unified playlist of all your favorite tracks across the different sites.<p>Audio is being played using the HTML5 Audio API, so it currently only works in Chrome and Safari.<p>Built with: 
* Meteor JS – http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Meteor.com 
* Bourbon Sass Mixin Library – http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bourbon.io 
* Spin.js – http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fgnass.github.io&#x2F;spin.js&#x2F; 
* Moment.js – http:&#x2F;&#x2F;momentjs.com&#x2F; 
* RSVP.js – https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tildeio&#x2F;rsvp.js — Reply
======
phillapier
I recently launched my side project I've been building with Meteor js over the
past few months.

It uses the Soundcloud, Hypemachine, and exfm public APIs to pull in your
'favorite' tracks from each of your usernames provided. It's gives you a
unified playlist of all your favorite tracks across the different sites.

Audio is being played using the HTML5 Audio API, which currently only works in
webkit browsers (Chrome & Safari).

Built with:

* Meteor JS – [http://Meteor.com](http://Meteor.com)

* Bourbon Sass Mixin Library – [http://bourbon.io](http://bourbon.io)

* Spin.js – [http://fgnass.github.io/spin.js/](http://fgnass.github.io/spin.js/)

* Moment.js – [http://momentjs.com/](http://momentjs.com/)

* RSVP.js – [https://github.com/tildeio/rsvp.js](https://github.com/tildeio/rsvp.js)

~~~
phillapier
Use your own username(s), or Demo the app with these usernames:

Exfm: plapier

Hypem: phillapier

Soundcloud: phil-lapier

------
jffry
This is great - very simple. I have a few suggestions though:

* I hit your landing page, and froze, because I had no idea what to type in or what it really does. My thought process was roughly "Oh, do I need a soundcloud account? Maybe I'll just close this..."

* I didn't know how to easily make it go. Add a "just play some music" button that fills in one of the fields with a username and takes me straight to the music and plays a random one, to give me an idea of what this thing does.

* The suggestion of keyboard shortcuts at bottom left was really subtle and easy to miss

* Would be nice to have a volume control

* Would be nice to have a link on the song that goes to the SoundCloud page for an item.

~~~
phillapier
Thanks for the feedback. I added a way to just jump to the playlist with some
predefined usernames, thanks for the suggestion :)

~~~
jffry
Awesome, works like a charm.

------
markneub
Cool and works well -- one comment: while the spacebar functions properly as
play/pause, in the legend at the bottom left it's perpetually showing the
"pause" icon where I'd expect it to update based on whether you're playing or
paused.

Chrome/Windows

